# Pioneer Motorcycle Run - Tattenham Corner to Brighton - Sunday 18 March



## User (18 Feb 2012)




----------



## martint235 (18 Feb 2012)

I've pencilled it in. March is looking a bit busy though!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2012)

Count me in


----------



## rb58 (5 Mar 2012)

I'm a probable too....


----------



## velovoice (5 Mar 2012)

I'm hoping to make this one, but will ride at my own pace (you'll no doubt be relieved to hear!)


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Mar 2012)

What time are we meeting?, assuming a slower pace on the return what time do you think we will back?, i have been informed that its mothers day !


----------



## rb58 (6 Mar 2012)

Ah yes. Mothers Day. I may need to re-think....


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2012)

it's about 15 miles from Bromley DT.....


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2012)

7am from DT should get us to Tattenham corner around 8ish.


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2012)

1754140 said:


> Fine, you can pick me up in C*****n


Hey be nice to the place, I'm going to be working there soon. Then it will naturally be an infinitely better place to be.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

1754140 said:


> Fine, you can pick me up in C*****n


 
Indeed



martint235 said:


> 7am from DT should get us to Tattenham corner around 8ish.


 
Indeed


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2012)

1754221 said:


> Give it a couple of years and then get back to me.


You're such a little bundle of optimism!!!


----------



## benb (7 Mar 2012)

I'm cooking lunch for the MIL that day, but seeing as it's only 10 mins from me, I might be able to head up to the start with the boy in the morning for an hour.


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2012)

1754140 said:


> Fine, you can pick me up in C*****n


If you've got an ETA and meeting point, I'll meet you in Croydon and try and keep up with you guys as far as Tattenham Corner.


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2012)

Yep, 7.30 at East Croydon station, to join up with others coming from the DT. We'll then ride to the starting point for the motorbikes in Epsom.


----------



## benb (7 Mar 2012)

What time do you think you'll be up in Epsom then?


----------



## benb (7 Mar 2012)

1754925 said:


> I'd guess 8:15 - 8:30.


 
I'll come up with my lad if we get up in time.


----------



## topcat1 (10 Mar 2012)

For some reason i just cant fathom where Tattenham corner is  , so i'll be making my way to east croydon


----------



## benb (11 Mar 2012)

topcat1 said:


> For some reason i just cant fathom where Tattenham corner is  , so i'll be making my way to east croydon


Here: http://g.co/maps/rfv8f

Not sure exactly where they're meeting up - the train station or the little parade of shops, but it should be obvious.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Mar 2012)

There's a car park just along from Tattenham Corner station, between Tattenham Crescent and Old London Road. Last time I was there on a Tandem Club ride, a several of Old Motorbikes were gathered there. Could be where the Pioneer Run starts.

Linky


----------



## benb (12 Mar 2012)

1761002 said:


> I've now got the route from the organisers:
> 
> From Epsom Downs - A217 through Reigate to meet the A23 at Gatwick -
> 
> ...


 
So is that they're leaving at 8:00 prompt, so will all be gone by 8:30, or will there be a fair bit of milling around so stuff still to see there around 9:00?


----------



## benb (12 Mar 2012)

1761159 said:


> There are about 300 entrants with staggered starts from 8:00. I'd expect plenty to see still at 9:00.


Thanks. If I'm up in time I'll wander up at about 8:30.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

Tis possible I might wander along, up, down, or across....


----------



## clarion (12 Mar 2012)

Good to have the route, thanks, Adrian, as we may not be as fast as other folks. Going by previous Old Crocks runs, it's easy to get split up, but not a problem.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Mar 2012)

I've just realised there aren't any Thameslink trains running into London first thing, but I wouldn't have been able to get to Epsom for 8 am anyway.

So, if it's a nice day I might just head south and aim for Brighton.


----------



## Mice (12 Mar 2012)

Can I do this please? I can be on the 0636 train arriving East Croydon at 0703. Where is the rendez-vous point exactement? I cant work out the speeds you will all be going at so am delighted to see the slower option.

M


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

any clue what time either group of human powered types might twiddle up the A23 to Pease Pottage? My mtb'ing date has fallen through and a social ride in daylight would be nice.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

1762450 said:


> But of course. Right outside East Croydon station at the side where the Costa Coffee is.


...or I could get the stupid o'clock first Sunday train to East Croydon which gets in at 07:01. Allegedly. Let me ponder.


----------



## Mice (12 Mar 2012)

1762450 said:


> But of course. Right outside East Croydon station at the side where the Costa Coffee is.


Great.

See you there then!

M


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Mar 2012)

A bit of pondering going on from here. Pease Pottage do have interesting possibilities, as Clint Eastwood might say. As does the early o'clock from Three Bridges to ECR. Hmm.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Mar 2012)

1762495 said:


> Ending 964 for you.


 
And 089 for you.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2012)

I'm out of this one I'm afraid.
Sorry peeps.


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I'm out of this one I'm afraid.
> Sorry peeps.


Shame!!

Although I have to be honest and say that I'm monitoring the long range weather forecasts!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2012)

certainly got an eye on the weather but it doesn't look too bad for March....


----------



## Mice (13 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I'm out of this one I'm afraid.
> Sorry peeps.






1762480 said:


> About 21 miles from Tattenham Corner. Leave there at around 8:30, *ride at around 16mph*, 9:50 say. Leave there later and/or ride slower, a bit later. I've got a number ending 421, I could call you when we round Gatwick.


 
 Is that a rolling average or actually ride at around 16mph - it would be one almighty error if I got that wrong??!!

M


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2012)

I hope it is a moving avg speed. But Adrian has well defined calf muscles so it may not be. I will be aiming to ride at 20kph when moving. cos I is slow.


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2012)

I'm tempted to come too if possible ? Thing is, both met check and bbc weather forecast a deluge for Sat afternoon. Still a long way off and no prediction for Sunday but that system could easily roll through 12 hours later than currently forecast...


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2012)

1762901 said:


> If it rains loads on Saturday would that favour England or Ireland? Lots of kick and rush either way.


England I think - Ireland are playing third week in a row & muddy games are harder physically so I reckon they'll suffer more. 
England were very effective with the high ball against France too - with or without rain they'll likely repeat the tactic.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2012)

1762901 said:


> I was thinking moving average for a faster group, if that is how it goes. If we are all one group it will be slower 11 - 12 mph.
> If it rains loads on Saturday would that favour England or Ireland? Lots of kick and rush either way.
> If it is wet and miserable, I would understand if people were to decide not to come. I might even go for mudguards.


rain will favour the celts.

As to wet and miserable cycle rides; I need to mtfu. Can't cry off on LonJoG after all.


----------



## clarion (14 Mar 2012)

Looks like this may be a wee bit moist. But a tailwind is predicted.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

1764610 said:


> There will be no prohibition on mudguards on this ride. Obviously anyone who has a major mudguard failure may need to be left in a ditch but that is another matter.


Has any of us ever witnessed one of these catastrophic mudguard failures of lore and legend first hand?


----------



## velovoice (14 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> Can I do this please? I can be on the 0636 train arriving East Croydon at 0703. Where is the rendez-vous point exactement? I cant work out the speeds you will all be going at so am delighted to see the slower option.
> 
> M


M, I'm going to aim for 7am as well. Maybe we can have a coffee before we set off?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

1764641 said:


> There have been a couple of instances where a mudguard has had to be taken off completely.


but was it on properly in the first place? First three or four of my FNRttC I did on the green bike. Zip ties to hold the stays to the guards as the original clips were cucumber. Never caused a problem.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> M, I'm going to aim for 7am as well. Maybe we can have a coffee before we set off?


May I join you? (Will put my best non-grumpy head on)

I'm thinking East Croydon, in for a penny in for a pound, and then bail somewhere south of Handcross, and take my usual commute route home, if the precipitation is aggressive or excessive.


----------



## clarion (14 Mar 2012)

Oh, I shall have mudguards. In fact, given the vintage theme, I shall be bringing my Dawes Galaxy, since it is forty years old. It has mudguards. It has gears. It has a significant gravitational field. And it has centrepull brakes, so I advise that people don't get in my way on descents! Eek!

For future vintage rides, I am sourcing a rod-braked device, which will improve things quite a ... er, hold on, that's not right, is it?


----------



## velovoice (14 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> May I join you? (Will put my best non-grumpy head on)
> 
> I'm thinking East Croydon, in for a penny in for a pound, and then bail somewhere south of Handcross, and take my usual commute route home, if the precipitation is aggressive or excessive.


 Absolutely! 
I'm probably not going to Brighton either. I haven't checked the route yet, but I have friends in near Burgess Hill whom I haven't seen in ages, so will probably abandon the motorbikes round about that point and go visit them.


----------



## velovoice (14 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> There's a car park just along from Tattenham Corner station, between Tattenham Crescent and Old London Road. Last time I was there on a Tandem Club ride, a several of Old Motorbikes were gathered there. Could be where the Pioneer Run starts.


Website says the official start is the racecourse on Epsom Downs.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Website says the official start is the racecourse on Epsom Downs.


It's all much of a muchness.

I reckon if we aim for the smell of burning oil and the noise of things going "ta-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa" or "crobba crobba" we should be OK.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Mar 2012)

Anyone who has got a 'Norton' anti-virus will not be able to see the noise that Tim wrote...


----------



## velovoice (14 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> It's all much of a muchness.
> 
> I reckon if we aim for the smell of burning oil and the noise of things going "ta-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa-pocketa" or "crobba crobba" we should be OK.


 Well, I'm not at all familiar with the area, so was searching for as precise an answer as possible.


----------



## velovoice (14 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Anyone who has got a 'Norton' anti-virus will not be able to see the noise that Tim wrote...


----------



## clarion (14 Mar 2012)

1764944 said:


> A Triumph of punnicity, Matchless in fact.


 
Wins the Trophy, Sunbeam.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

The distinct smell of Castrol R always makes me feel slightly queasy....

I know one vintage bike fan who runs his engines on synthetic but still adds Castrol R to the petrol for the great smell of castor oil.

Now an engine running Methanol and Castrol M has to be smelt to be believed....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

1764944 said:


> A Triumph of punnicity, Matchless in fact.


you're Ariel fan of old bikes then?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Mar 2012)




----------



## Mice (14 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> M, I'm going to aim for 7am as well. Maybe we can have a coffee before we set off?


 
Excellent plan!



GregCollins said:


> May I join you? (Will put my best non-grumpy head on)
> 
> I'm thinking East Croydon, in for a penny in for a pound, and then bail somewhere south of Handcross, and take my usual commute route home, if the precipitation is aggressive or excessive.


 
This is all good!

M

And both of you are using my pics as your Avatars - v cooooooooooooool!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Mar 2012)

Have a guess who took
<------------- this photo


----------



## Mice (14 Mar 2012)

1765411 said:


> I'd be looking for payment in the form of coffee.


Hahahaha!! I just like the fact they are using them -am very flattered. There's a few of mine in fact - including His Very Admin-ness, Becs and Flying Dodo! Now I've put that in writing I expect they will all change. 

M


----------



## Mice (14 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Have a guess who took
> <------------- this photo


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> Hahahaha!! I just like the fact they are using them -am very flattered. There's a few of mine in fact - including His Very Admin-ness, Becs and Flying Dodo! Now I've put that in writing *I expect they will all change*.
> 
> M


Nah, not me, I'd rather buy you a coffee


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2012)

I'm now very unlikely to make this ride I'm afraid. Hope you all have a lot of fun!!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm now very unlikely to make this ride I'm afraid. Hope you all have a lot of fun!!!


 

Lol... rain scared ya off as usual.....


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Mar 2012)

Looks like we'll be joining around Crawley. Do you know if they're stopping at the Broadfield stadium, like the commercial vehicles did?


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Mar 2012)

Good plan. Don't forget to wave at My Roundabout where I got a free trip in an ambulance. It's at the foot of the A217 just after the Black Horse.


----------



## arallsopp (16 Mar 2012)

1765411 said:


> I'd be looking for payment in the form of coffee.


For simply pointing a camera? Its not as if she lovingly hand stitched the image or anything...


----------



## Mice (16 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> For simply pointing a camera? Its not as if she lovingly hand stitched the image or anything...


 

Tis true that none of my snaps will ever be as fab as my Avatar..... how awesome is eveyallsopp? You only have to look at my ability to tie my shoelaces  to see the quality of my needlework so I'll stick with the camera!

M


----------



## Mice (16 Mar 2012)

1767602 said:


> No, for the knowledge gained in the photography of a lifetime.


 
Lovely! Thank you!

I think I should add this one ....


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> Lovely! Thank you!
> 
> I think I should add this one ....


The return of the pink shirt!!!


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2012)

1767786 said:


> You just can't leave it.


Who? Me? Nope!


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Mar 2012)

Joining the Mice-pic bandwagon.Take a look to your left <-----


----------



## Sketchley (17 Mar 2012)

Ok a possible for me. I'm out for dinner tonight so hangover might prevent participation. If I turn up I'm coming if I'm nt there and you are ready to leave, don't wait. I'll be cycling from Worcester Park to Tottenham corner, what time should I aim for and what is exact meeting point there?


----------



## martint235 (17 Mar 2012)

I can now confirm I'm out of this one. MiL visiting.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2012)

1769112 said:


> Does this now mean we have none of our Bromley Contingent coming?


 

Are you by any way inferring that Long Martin is part of the Bromley Contingent? How dare you....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2012)

1769118 said:


> Only in as much as he was coming from that direction.


 

aaah....in that case....


----------



## martint235 (17 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Are you by any way inferring that Long Martin is part of the Bromley Contingent? How dare you....


Yes how dare you? I'll have you know that I pass through Bromley as fast as a curry through a sufferer of dysentry on those occasions I find myself within its boundaries.


----------



## benb (17 Mar 2012)

I'm almost certainly coming up to the downs to look at some of the machines, but won't be cycling to Brighton, as I need to get home and cook lunch for the wife and MIL.
I'll be there with my boy, so if you see us do say hi. We look like this:


----------



## velovoice (17 Mar 2012)

I'm out, I'm afraid, as something's come up that I have to do and unfortunately can't put off.


----------



## mizuno (17 Mar 2012)

Hi guys, can I join you? I'll be for the 7:30 meetup in East Croydon.


----------



## Mice (17 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'm out, I'm afraid, as something's come up that I have to do and unfortunately can't put off.


----------



## clarion (17 Mar 2012)

I went past the racecourse today. No sign of where they are heading out from, buuuut there was a sign indicating that they go down Yew Tree Bottom Lane (presumably to go A240/A217). With a bit of luck, there will be more lovely blue signs to help us.

Oh, and the weather forecast is looking rather better now, with the rain a bit more patchy. Might get showers, but not siling down all day.

Probably.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Mar 2012)

I've just been invited out to a St Paddy's party. This could be interesting.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Mar 2012)

I'll see what the weather's like in the morning, to decide whether or not to head out. Given the choice of getting wet near home or somewhere around Horsham, I know which I'd prefer!


----------



## Sketchley (17 Mar 2012)

40th birthday Dinner at Banares done. Bit pissed. I'll see how I am in morning


----------



## User10571 (17 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> 40th birthday Dinner at Banares done. Bit pissed. I'll see how I am in morning


No kidding.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Mar 2012)

I was woken up at 4.30 am by the sound of a retching cat on the stairs, so after clearing that up, and going back to sleep, I decided to have a lie-in, and when I eventually got up, I went shopping instead.






Going back up the hill towards home, a (modern) motorbike zoomed past me, and give me a thumbs up.

Hope you all had fun with the antique bikers.


----------



## benb (18 Mar 2012)

It was good. Much busier than I was expecting, got some good photos which I'll put up when I've gone through them.


----------



## Butterfly (18 Mar 2012)

That was cool ride! Thanks to Adrian and everyone for leading and waiting for me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2012)

It was a most very excellent ride. Thank you Adrian and everyone.

I set myself the goal of seeing a Sunbeam S8 and an Ariel Square Four and by Pease Pottage I'd seen them and lots more besides. but I must say it, the modern Triumph Rocket 3 is an abomination and besmirches the name. A rather lovely BSA Rocket 3 made up for it in Handcross; though I was saddened there to see the demolition of the first pub the Aged P ever took me to, complete with phone with A and B buttons, taking place.

I did feel sorry for the chap with the period gear and waxed moustache on the vintage Husqvarna, immaculate restoration, epic fail before we'd even cleared Epsom. Never want to see someone on a motorised four wheel pram attempt to stop it with his feet on Reigate Hill again either.

Two attempts at drafting the petrol burners on the A23 ended in complete failure on my part and much hilarity when a guy on an ancient New Hudson drew alongside and shouted "give it some beans". I contended myself with draughting Adrian, User10571 and post-Pease Pottage Tim and Her Majesty on the Pino. The double-take they got from the guy on the tricycle in Plummers Plain was comical.

I bailed at Lower Beeding in a snap transparent attempt to curry favour with the lovely Helen on Mothers Day, certain that neither of her/our children would be able to sort much in the way of a Mothers Day treat for her. He's working in town, on a TV add for Young's fish, and she was badly hungover. Favour duly curried, and I now have platinum uxorious status. (Much needed as I'm guilty of the heinous crime of double booking myself on Heineken Cup Final weekend in May.)

Great morning out; just wish I could remember the real names of the people I was riding with...


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2012)

Sounds like all had a good time. Did think about doing a run along the coast to say hello and look at all the bikes, but on account of the weather forecast, settled for a thirty-miler this morning.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2012)

Adrian, could you reprise in writing the route we took from EC to Epsom Downs ta?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Mar 2012)

I saw a few ancient machines on the A217 as I sped southwards on my way to Southsea. One in particular looked like a bit of a liability - upright seating position with handlebars that wouldn't look out of place on a 70s Raleigh roadster at about knee height. The driver looked all in - which wasn't clever, given that he'd done less than six miles.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2012)

^ we were concerned about the physical state of some of the pilots at the start. One poor chap had a drive belt failure at Pease Pottage that had him over the bars and off the machine.


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2012)

User13710 said:


> What a lovely ride full of merryness and daftness - my first one in the tagging along with vintage vehicles series, I must do some more! Lots of friendly people waving and smiling as they chugged past us on some incredible clunky old motorbikes. The best one, imho, was the one with a smaller third drive wheel right alongside the back wheel, whoever thought that was a good idea? I think/hope Dave got a photo of it. As Adrian pointed out, many of the motorised bikes were going barely faster than us on our more basic versions, and they just seemed to break down much more, so why not ride a pushbike instead? BTW, gold stars to those of our party who stopped to help the poor chap push his stalled three-wheeler up the hill at Handcross - you have guaranteed your places in heaven I have no doubt.
> 
> The best things were the great company, the kind weather (*not a drop of rain, Stu* ), and the realisation that training for LONJoG as per our leader's instructions has really begun. The worst thing, for me, involved cycling through so many clouds of fumes that my water bottle tasted horribly of fuel - note to self, next time take the bottle with the, ahem, nipple cover.
> 
> I took some underwhelming photos, which I'll put on my Flickr page later. Thanks so much for a great ride everyone .


Yes, in the morning. There was hail here about 1245...


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Mar 2012)

Excellent fun, and the weather was kind too. We joined at Crawley, this having the dual benefits of (a) a civilised time to get out of bed and (b) other than Pease Pottage, being mostly downhill. Add the tailwind into the equation and we almost zipped along.

A couple of short stops - two to rearrange Mice's lugguage and one for mizuno's visitation. It was all good. I love the smell of Castrol R in the morning.

I was using an organic camera, so will have to wait until my snaps are developed.


----------



## Mice (18 Mar 2012)

Definitely a day for two wheels. On the train to East Croydon I met a cyclist who was heading to Burgess Heath to do a 77 mile "Sportif". I have no idea what a "Sportif" is - is it related to "Aperitif" I wonder?  Anyway as long as people are out on their bicycles - who cares!

Half way through a large cappuccino in Costa Coffee, Adrian arrived. Followed by Greg Collins, User10571, Mizuno (on his first ever Cycle Chat Ride) and Tiny My Newt. We seemed to be missing a cat, texts were sent and after a barrage of silence we made our way to Tattenham Corner with Adrian leading from TEC position and User10571 at the front.

Many years ago whilst learning to drive a car, my father would wait until I had gone past a side road and then shout "Turn right". For some reason I reminisced of this today.... (Suffice to say I went the long way round a Green).

As we made our way through Epsom Downs Greg Collins and I played a game of Snap as we both realised that Paul Smith of Corridori Cycles had measured both of us for our bikes and neither of us are exactly local! Up we went to Tattenham Corner - what a sight. Spectators, motorised contraptions, a large banner saying "Start" all wafting in and out of great clouds of exhaust fumes. Amongst it all apparently Richard Hammond was spotted.

We met up with Butterfly, Clarion and indeed a Cat who had obviously decided he knew where Tattenham Corner was after all. We all had a natter, took in the atmosphere, views across Sussex, quite a lot of fumes and then rather than wait for the race to begin, we set off southwards.

We stuck to the Pioneer Race route and spent the rest of the route playing cat and mouse (oooh sorry that was an unintentional pun!!!) with a real assortment of veteran wheels. Their designs, fumes, speeds and the sheer tenacity of their drivers was amazing. We saw several examples of motorbikes that couldn't move without pedals or indeed stop without the driver jumping off as though stopping a horse. Some of them were noisier than a road drill.

There were very few hills to climb - I could hear His DZness saying "Don't go too fast, keep your hands on the brakes" as I went down Reigate Hill which I duly descended as cautiously as I do on the FNRttC despite the fact that not only was it in broad daylight but His DZness wasn't actually there!

We were joined by TimH and HMQM who had ridden 4.5 miles that day and had got up at 9am!! I took full advantage of being surrounded by such great cyclists to piece my luggage aka kit-and-kaboodle for LonJoG. The current storage arrangement is definitely going (out the window, not to JoG!)

We made our way into Brighton - I was the 117th cyclist that day (according to some snazzy electronic signage - wonder what they do about the Pino?!) and we headed straight to the Madeira Cafe - where else? I was a bit startled to see they have a different menu during the day - and our table was not full of beer!

After refuelling on chips, tea and ice cream (for some!) we made our way to the station for Groupsave route home. TC1, User10571 and I headed to London Bridge. There were a couple of other cyclists on the train who had (I think) done the "Sportif" thing. I said to one of them (in a very dry tone) "Your bike needs a clean"! He grinned and said "I cleaned it this morning". Clearly he hadnt and clearly he hasnt met ianrauk....! I recommended Baby Wipes and we had rather a laugh!

The route was lovely and the company just fabulous - despite the Flying Dodo deficit (sorry about that cat!) and the lack of Stuaff and Rebecca Olds. Today was just grand - I am grinning from ear to 'ere! And to think there is a whole Summer ahead of these rides. Training for LonJoG couldn't be bettered. A truly lovely day. Thank you one and all. I took some snaps https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNqur5zfxojoag&feat=directlink

*M *


----------



## User10571 (18 Mar 2012)

A top ride in top company - Thanks for organising, Adrian.
Somehow, I've made today into 75 enjoyable miles (including visiting mother).
Now in serious need of a soak and some supper.

Oh, and welcome to your first CC ride, Mizuno.


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> A top ride in top company - Thanks for organising, Adrian.
> Somehow, I've made today into 75 enjoyable miles (including visiting mother).
> Now in serious need of a soak and some supper.
> 
> *Oh, and welcome to your first CC ride, Mizuno*.


If memory serves- he posted on the thread at least- he was on the Cambridge ride for food last May (the one with the Hassidic Jews going to the synagogue, downpour in Stoke Newington, monster tail/crosswind, and TC1 going his own way some-Ware...).


----------



## mizuno (18 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys, it was good fun. My legs definitely feel like they've done some miles today.



StuAff said:


> If memory serves- he posted on the thread at least- he was on the Cambridge ride for food last May (the one with the Hassidic Jews going to the synagogue, downpour in Stoke Newington, monster tail/crosswind, and TC1 going his own way some-Ware...).


 
This was my first ride with CC, I wanted to go for a ride some 6 months ago but I overslept.


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2012)

mizuno said:


> Thanks guys, it was good fun. My legs definitely feel like they've done some miles today.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first ride with CC, I wanted to go for a ride some 6 months ago but I overslept.


Aah....


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2012)

Knew this would be a good one - gutted to have missed it.
Excellent ride reports and luverly pics M as usual.


----------



## clarion (18 Mar 2012)

What a great ride! Despite a slight disparity in pace capability, the group kept together quite well most of the way, and reassembled a few times in between.

I was concerned about road conditions being less favourable than the Old Crocks, for various reasons, but this was unfounded. In fact, the route was more cycle-friendly, and we shared the road well with a bunch of vehicles not so different from our own, in the main. Even the riders of later motorbikes, such as the magnificent Vincents, BSAs, Triumphs and Nortons I lusted after as a kid, and of the modern sports bikes gave us space. Couple of hairy moments with impatient/incompetent car drivers, including an incident where I thought a support vehicle was going to take out User10571 in a close pass because the trailer was wider than the car (User10571's spidey-sense saved him, I think, but it was tooo close), but most drivers exhibited good humour, which was nice.

We stuck to the very simple (and very well-marked) route as far as the last meeting with the A23 near Pyecombe, where we took the cycle path, and kept pace with a motorised trike on the A-road itself. We rejoined after the A27 and headed down to the Madeira, where Greg was very happy to see us.

I took some photos (none of motorbikes, I believe), but can't upload tonight for technical/CBA reasons.

Good ride. Great company. 92km and only a small temptation to round up.


----------



## topcat1 (18 Mar 2012)

Great ride today welldone Adrian

I overestimated my abilities today, at 7.30 i was in streatham so decided to make my way to Epsom downs then followed the "bikes" untill i see a pink yacf jersey in the distance.

No road closures for this ride and rolling roads all the way, interestingly those bikes couldn't freewheel down the downs so it was great fun passing them.

Big thankyou to Butterfly for pacing me up the ups (not fully recovered yet ) tho she didn't know that.

i have some pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157629248301622/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157629248318500/


----------



## benb (20 Mar 2012)

Pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/benbawden/sets/72157629257941620/

This one looked comfortable to ride:



P3189340 by Ben Bawden, on Flickr


----------



## clarion (20 Mar 2012)

Sorry I haven't uploaded my few pics yet. I had an emergency gear cable replacement to do last night and other stuff got in the way. I'll try to do it tonight, as I think I'm out all tomorrow evening.

I shall also be spending some time browsing through the photos already posted.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2012)

benb said:


> Pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/benbawden/sets/72157629257941620/
> 
> This one looked comfortable to ride:
> 
> ...


Hugely advanced technology for its era too.


----------

